#ubuntu-cl 2013-06-17
<ditwal> hola hay alguien conectado?
#ubuntu-cl 2013-06-21
<[|HuGO|]> hola
#ubuntu-cl 2013-06-23
<MonoUnix> Hola
#ubuntu-cl 2016-06-26
<Ctncorp> buenas a todos
#ubuntu-cl 2018-06-22
<Ctncorp> buenas tardes
#ubuntu-cl 2019-06-17
<hmollercl> hola
#ubuntu-cl 2020-06-19
<gustavo> hola
<Guest67017> hola
<Guest67017> alguien puede ayudarme mi ubuntu tarda hasta 20 segundos para abrir zoom, skype, chrome
